# Read the book "Running on Empty" by Jonice Webb



## gmriefler (Nov 4, 2008)

I just started to read this book and I can already identify with a lot of what I am reading. DPD has been associated with emotional abuse/neglect (go to pubmed.com and search for "depersonalization and emotional abuse"). I was shocked with some of the stories I am reading...about a patient with symptoms such as not feeling whole, outside looking in, as if the world is grey, etc for 32 years. I have had DPD for 20 years. So, this patient and I were both affected by other upbringing and emotional neglect from our parents, but the externalization of our experiences was different. For her it was depression; for me it was DPD. Here is a blurb about the book from a website. This book might help people with DPD! I will continue to read and do an update once I am finished with it.

_Running on Empty_ is the first self-help book about Emotional Neglect: an invisible force from your childhood which you can't see, but may be affecting you profoundly to

this day. It is about what didn't happen in your childhood, what wasn't said, and what cannot be remembered.

Do you sometimes feel as if you're just going through the motions in life? Are you good at looking and acting as if you're fine, but secretly feel lonely and disconnected? Perhaps you have a fine life and are good at your work, but somehow it's just not enough to make you happy.

If so, you are not alone. The world is full of people who have an innate sense that something is wrong with them. Who feel they live on the outside looking in, but have no explanation for their feeling and no way to put it into words. Who blame themselves for not being happier.


----------

